
Banana Pi 24-Core ARM Server Spied Running Ubuntu 18.04 – HotHardware - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/banana-pi-server
======
berbec
I'm interested if ARM can make a value-based case. I can see flop/kW and
initial purchase cost being driving factors in the server market. If the
Win10onARM ever makes it off the Snapdragons, I could see a very interesting
market for low-cost laptops.

~~~
rbanffy
ARM is not magic. FLOP/KW for high performance platforms should converge. Low
performance, in-order ARM cores should be more efficient than x86 ones for the
same throughput and ARM can go even lower, to spaces where there is no x86
core right now, both in performance and in power consumption, but laptops are
not that space. Plastic, battery, display, memory, storage, and assembly will
cost the same and that alone makes a possible difference in CPU price alone
almost irrelevant.

------
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18764368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18764368)

------
orev
Not a fan of the “Pi” moniker. It’s clearly being used to associate with
Raspberry Pi. One could easily think this is an official product from them.

~~~
rbanffy
The "Banana Pi" brand is well known among small board enthusiasts for offering
a better value per dollar if you don't care much for support from the
ecosystem. I'm not sure this will be a small board, however.

It seems the board has 32 gigs with 8 reserved for the GPU. That alone makes
it cost more than any of the Raspberrys.

I would love to play with it.

